# Dewatering Pumps



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

This is a 12' deep pit, I installed 2 3" discharge dewatering pumps on Monday.

There is a 36" section of cast iron then it is unistruted and ran 3" ABS to the 4" outlet, the tee was already there, I connected the 3" to it. The secondary pump, I placed on bricks, ran the pumps, not a peep from them, a big difference fromt he old pumps. There is also a picture of the old pump, what a pain to remove when you work alone


----------

